# Naruto Chapter 623 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Feb 26, 2013)

Discuss Away!


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2013)

Shit chapter, I expect better next week Kishi.

Return to VOTE, nothing else shall please me.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2013)

i guess we will see madara and hashirama meeting up though the years till they have to face each other


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 27, 2013)

Expect more backstory. Flashback should end after another two chapters, then we get back to Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Feb 27, 2013)

next week should be interesting with them being shown as grown ups and perhaps a return to the VOTE fight.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 27, 2013)

Next on, when Maddy met Hashy...


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2013)

vered said:


> next week should be interesting with them being shown as grown ups and perhaps a return to the VOTE fight.



Yeah, we'll return to VOTE at the end of the chapter. Kishimoto is so predictable.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 27, 2013)

Hashirama and Mads chat.

Madara kills his dad for MS.  The children turn on those evil parents!



Reserving this for later.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama and Mads chat.
> 
> Madara kills his dad for MS.  The children turn on those evil parents!
> 
> ...



Madara and Hashi chat.

Hashirama kill shis data for WR.  The children turn on those manly parents!



Reserving this for later.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 27, 2013)

More love story. Enter Mito, the one who caused everything to go downhill, she just couldn't let Madara and Hashirama be happy with one another.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2013)

We jump a bit in time to see an older Hashirama and Madara I guess.


----------



## Jad (Feb 27, 2013)

Flash backs needs to end....so bored.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 27, 2013)

more flashbacks. Made and Hashi become friends. Chapter ends with the two now being on their teen age years. Then more flashbacks.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 27, 2013)

More Flashbacks of how the leaf village was formed...

Hashi and Madara wants the war to end by understanding each other and the other clans...

This is where the _Sarutobi and Ino-Shika-Cho_ clans will made an appearance, they are the perfect example of unity, "Will of fire" was their motto, passing the the torch to their children and cultivating them to become great shinobis not send them to war like Senju and Uchiha, and I believe the triad existed way back before the Leaf was formed, heck Choji was the 16th generation head and the village was formed like 80 years ago.. so do the math

Hashirama and Madara will see how Ino-Shika-Cho turned out wand will start the revolution.. forming the first ever unified clans that will eventually form into a village...

Heck I even think that the 3-man cell in today's Shinobi system originated from the Ino-Shika-Cho.. though I'm not so sure... but since it's Kishi


----------



## CA182 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure next week life goes to hell for Madara and Izuna.



There's my prediction.


----------



## Jad (Feb 27, 2013)

You know what sucks, 3 more Kages to get through........god.
I predict more crap from Hashiramaa and friends, Madara playing with his rocks, Minato randomly interjecting, and Sandaime sucking off Tobirama.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2013)

*Chapter 623 Prediction:*   More Flashbacks!  

We see Hashirama taking leadership of the Senju and begin negotations to end the fighting.


----------



## Xin (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess the flashbacks will last even longer than I expected.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 27, 2013)

Madara kills hashirama's fater in front of tobirama protecting hashiram form his father rage, after he lost a battle with the uchiha and saw than his sons with madara, and uchiha.


----------



## Fay (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe some Sarutobi Sasuke ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 27, 2013)

Izuna will appear.


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Izuna will appear.



Oh yes, this! 

Kishi will probably fast forward to Hashirama's teenage years, or return to their clash at VOTE.

Not sure.


----------



## auem (Feb 27, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yeah, we'll return to VOTE at the end of the chapter. Kishimoto is so predictable.



i think this is going to be a all inclusive flashback.....it won't be over quickly...
next chap we will see teenage Hashi and Madara facing each other as a foe for the first time or we will see their first serious death-match in early adulthood...
perhaps even how they gained their strength(Madara unlock MS,Hashi activate Mokuton)...
the chapter next to this will involve the story of how they reached the truce and decided to form a village,next one will involve Madara's resentment and story of Izuna....only after that we will come back to VOTE fight....that's my expectation....


----------



## Revolution (Feb 27, 2013)

Obvious time skip.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 27, 2013)

More rocks will be thrown.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 27, 2013)

Either another kid Hashirama and Madara chapter or back to the fight, either works for me.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mito will show her azz.


----------



## Raventhal (Feb 28, 2013)

Hashirama throws another rock across the lake that bounces back and crushes Madara...

I think they are going to reveal their surnames and learn Hashirama's brother was killed by Madara's close relative and it will strain their relationship.  Flash forward to their battles on the opposite side up til they decided to make a truce after something happens like Izuna dies and Madara and Hashirama meet at the river again.


----------



## Panther (Feb 28, 2013)

We get a time skip to their teenage years, their first clash and hopefully some interaction between the Senju clan and the Uzumaki clan.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Hashi is going to find out about Madara being an Uchiha because:

1) They are attacked by someone and Madara awakens his sharingan by protecting Hashirama, which Hashi sees.
-or-
2) Hashirama's father catches them hanging out together and goes to beat his son again for hanging out with a stranger when Madara's father appears and steps in.

First is more likely because Kishi loves parallels. Second one could be cool though.


----------



## Maracunator (Feb 28, 2013)

My prediction for next chapter is that while Hashirama keeps on thinking about a possible alliance, back in the Senju lair his father rants on how they lost some of their members in a fight against an alliance that consists of 3 clans that always work together.

Then Hashirama will push to get more information about them, Tobirama will make up the excuse that it is to know their enemies better and be prepared, but it will be all too obvious that the reason behind is Hashirama's ideal to call a truce and achieve kinship.

At that point Senju father will tell them about how 10 generations ago, 3 clans that used to fight each other as many others put their differences behind and formed an alliance under the tutelage of the renowned Sarutobi clan, which even instructs their children so as they grow up they work in 3-man teams in which each member belongs to one of the clans (in the process of doing so, we get the flashback within the flashback within the flashback). And rather than talking about the clans as separate entities, everyone who heard of them knows they're a single unit known as "Ino Shika Chou".

But before he can go to the creek to share with his new friend the news on how is it possible to put an end to the senseless slaughters, Hashirama is called to take arms against an Uchiha expedition, and there he will be shocked upon seeing Madara with his active Sharingan and wearing the Uchiha emblem in his battle gear.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 28, 2013)

I predict we might see, as the flashback goes on, a full out war between the Senju and Uchiha.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 28, 2013)

That would be great, feats everywhere!


----------



## KevKev (Feb 28, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama in their teenage years, along came Mito


----------



## Sagitta (Feb 28, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Firstly I'm about 87% sure I've read the signs correctly here.
> 
> Which means next week is going to be a really good week but for showing the brutality in the Uchiha clan.
> 
> ...



That makes a lot of sense. I can see that happening.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 1, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Izuna will appear.



Fully agreed. It'll be timeskipped around the time before his eyes giveway and death.


----------



## Klue (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see young Izuna. I hope we get a glimpse of his Mangekyou powers before the flashback ends.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 1, 2013)

Screw Izuna. Please fast forward to village creation.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 1, 2013)

Kurama says "hi"


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 1, 2013)

*In a name*

Hashirama's narration: Despite our clans separate ideals Madara and i slowly became friends, we understood one another and the toll the war had on our families.
*
-Flashback images of Hashirama and Madara being friendly-*

Hashirama's Narration: My father eventually passed away in battle, and i was next in line to take over the Senju clan, though my ideals were different to his.  I had my own direction to take the clan in. However, not everyone had the same idea.
*
-A panel of a  MS close up forming-*

Madara's father stands behind Madara, a young boy has collapsed in front of a young Madara, who he embraces.  who's eyes have evolved beyond the three tomoe.  There's blood on his face, and tears in his eyes, watching from afar, Izuna.. His own eyes already unlocked.

Madara's father: Madara, good.
Madara: .... (Brother's name)
Madara's father:  Do not mourn him, he was weaker than you, if he were in your place he'd do the same thing. His skills were not polished, and thus, he's paid the price. In place you've become stronger, you've gained our clans true power, the mangekyou sharingan.

Hashirama's Narration: Our clans continued to wage war, and countless people lost their lives, As leader of the Senju i vowed to unite the respective clans, to understand one another and stop the bloodshed.  I thought of what the boy as a child told me by the river

*-Flashback to young madara's speech 'to understand one another'*

Hashirama's Narration: What is a clan? What's the difference between the bond between brothers, between friends, between clansmen?.  To understand one another's minds, sometimes we must first with our fists.. 

*-A panel shows Hashirama in his teens, Senju behind him.. A close up of his clan symbol on his collar.. His eyes widen in shock as he looks up-*

Hashirama's Narration: Our actions, our ideals i thought were not to be made by our clans name, but by our actions as people.  A bond between friends was supposed to be the bond that broke even the worst chain of hatred between warring clans..

*-A panel of the Uchiha crest close up.. Dead men, Senju lay around a shadowed figure on a cliffside.. Madara Uchiha, the young boy Hashirama grew up with.. His MS activated as he looks down at Hashirama, the Uchiha behind him-*


*
Childhood friends at the top of their respective clans meet in battle.
The same ideal, but two different methods?!
Dealt a blow by fate, But are they more than their insignia claims?*


----------



## Informer (Mar 2, 2013)

I think we will see both of their struggle to become leaders of their own clans, alliance with one another.  Then i believe that madaras brother was killed by a senju that wanted revenge right after the shinobi clan wars, which started the fights with hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a feeling that Madara's MS will come from killing a family member or Uchiha friend. They attack Hashirama, he kills blindly, gets the sharingan, realizes who he killed, awakens MS right on top of it, and Hashirama sees it all.

Cue awkwardness, beginning of power hunger, and beginning of the blame game!




...Naw. MS probably comes after mokuton. I do think sharingan comes via protecting Hashi though.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I predict that Kishi cuts away to show Moegi, Udon and Konohamaru sneaking out of Konoha to help Naruto in the War actually, I'm surprised this hasn't happened already


----------



## Xin (Mar 2, 2013)

I predict Madara and Hashi to have a Kakashi and Gai like relationship, with Hashi like Gai and Madara like Kakashi.
And they always have their little competitions.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 2, 2013)

I predict the flashback will continue to focus on the war and show little Madara and Hashi getting more involved in it as they fight for their clans. 

They'll find out which clan the other belongs to when they see each other on the battlefield.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 2, 2013)

Hashirama fighting Uchihas. Him and Madara recognize each other. Madara`s father attempts to kill Hashi, but Madara stands up for him, awakening sharingan in process. He tells Hashirama to run away. Later they meet at the river, Madara has bruises on face. Hashirama becomes sad and suggests to break the bond since they are enemies, but Madara says he doesn`t care about who he is and what clan thinks because they are friends


----------



## Klue (Mar 2, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Hashirama fighting Uchihas. Him and Madara recognize each other. Madara`s father attempts to kill Hashi, but Madara stands up for him, awakening sharingan in process. He tells Hashirama to run away. Later they meet at the river, Madara has bruises on face. Hashirama becomes sad and suggests to break the bond since they are enemies, but Madara says he doesn`t care about who he is and what clan thinks because they are friends



Madara, where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 3, 2013)

2 more chapters about the flashback, at least. ~~ 
1 for them while children, the other one perhaps about their battle. 
(Hashi & Madara obviously)


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 3, 2013)

Flash forward to the angsty teen years of Hashirama and Madara, and the intro of Mito into the earliest official pairings triangle.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 3, 2013)

Previewing Naruto Chapter 623:

[YOUTUBE]DRI_ZEfdK8Y[/YOUTUBE]

How strong would Itama have become? Did Madara & Izuna kill their other two brothers to achieve MS? Will we see Izuna's death next chapter?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 3, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Hashirama fighting Uchihas. Him and Madara recognize each other. *Madara`s father attempts to kill Hashi*, but Madara stands up for him, awakening sharingan in process. He tells Hashirama to run away. Later they meet at the river, Madara has bruises on face. Hashirama becomes sad and suggests to break the bond since they are enemies, but Madara says he doesn`t care about who he is and what clan thinks because they are friends



This fits in nicely with the first scenario I proposed earlier:



PikaCheeka said:


> 1) They are attacked by someone and Madara awakens his sharingan by protecting Hashirama, which Hashi sees.
> -or-
> 2) Hashirama's father catches them hanging out together and goes to beat his son again for hanging out with a stranger when Madara's father appears and steps in.



I'm 90% certain this is how they find out who they are. I don't think it's going to be some random catching-sight-of-one-another-on-the-battlefield thing. It's going to be a big deal, and will probably involve the awakening of the sharingan. And parental tension.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 3, 2013)

Informer said:


> I think we will see both of their struggle to become leaders of their own clans, alliance with one another.  Then i believe that madaras brother was killed by a senju that wanted revenge right after the shinobi clan wars, which started the fights with hashirama.



In Tobi's flashback, it was revealed the only reason Uchiha and Senju were mortal enemies is because the clans were hired to fight each other.  That is not much of a reason, but thats the reason.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 3, 2013)

unfortunately it'll probably be flashbacks for all of the dead brothers of madara and hashirama


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2013)

time passes and madara and hashirama meet again and it is the image we got from tobi of them meeting and madara with a sweat that we saw a while back. and there they realize they are from enemy clans.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 3, 2013)

Madara and Hashi meet at the battlefield for the 1st time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2013)

i feel like the flashbacks killed all the pacing


----------



## Klue (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i feel like the flashbacks killed all the pacing



Two more inner flashback chapters, and we'll return to the outer one, the greatness that is VOTE. When it arrives, it'll feel as if we never left.


----------



## auem (Mar 4, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict that Kishi cuts away to show Moegi, Udon and Konohamaru sneaking out of Konoha to help Naruto in the War actually, I'm surprised this hasn't happened already



Konohamaru digging into Uchiha shrine has better chance(falling right on Oro's head)....

i think next chapter will end at same riverside again....this time young Hashi and Madara facing each other from opposite end...that river is their symbol of relationship.....



Jeαnne said:


> i feel like the flashbacks killed all the pacing



i find a undercurrent of tension in this flashback...particularly when you know that things will turn out for worse at the end....
this flashback gives feelings i missed in Naruto for so long....the longer it last,better to me....moreover the question Sasuke asked had no easy answer...only telling the story in full can serve some definitive purpose...


----------



## Roxa5 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah sick VOTE smh get it over with quickly


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2013)

how many flashback chapters have we had now? 3? 
i predicted 5 total and i'm sticking with it.
once they end i wonder if we'll see sasuke making a decision or if kishi will cut right back to naruto.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Mar 4, 2013)

In the following chapters I predict..
Mito will be shown
Hashirama "awakens" Mokuton
Madara and Hashirama finally find each other's surnames 
Hashirama meets Madara in battle in comes to the conclusion that if they both become leaders of their clans, a treaty will be that much easier
Madara rejects at first but Izuna persuades Madara to achieve the MS
The battles continue on but Madara eventually goes blind
The eye transplant happens and Izuna eventually dies
Madara no longer wants a treaty but is forced to by the Uchiha

Of course this makes Izuna seem more like a dark character which I didn't anticipate beforehand.. seemed more caring to be offering his eyes unless he's truly a "realist" and wants the clan to go on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2013)

Rac said:


> how many flashback chapters have we had now? 3?
> i predicted 5 total and i'm sticking with it.
> once they end i wonder if we'll see sasuke making a decision or if kishi will cut right back to naruto.



Just two, really. Chapter 620 only had five pages of flashback, so I'm not sure I'd say we've had three chapters in total.

They still have a lot to cover...

More childhood + realization that they are meant to be enemies
Introduction of Izuna
Mangekyou Sharingan and Mokuton awakenings 
Climb to clan head on Hashirama's part
Izuna's death, EMS, Madara's climb to clan head 
Fights as clan heads, explanation of animosity
Treaty and Madara's reluctance explained
Founding of Konoha, first as an Alliance, then as a clan
Explanation of villages, Hokage seat, anxiety that follows
Madara's abandonment and Hashirama's actions, if any, about it
Madara's return, opening of VotE
(middle of VotE already shown)
End of VotE

...those are all pretty crucial, so unless Kishi does a terribly hack job, he can't easily fit all of that into 2-3 more chapters, especially not if he is going to actually answer Sasuke's questions as opposed to just telling his life story. Explanations for Sasuke included, this probably needs a good five more chapters. Granted, he can cut some things out and stick them onto Madara's flashback (for example, he could have Madara randomly appear with EMS and save the explanation for exactly how he got it for Mads), but a lot of that list he can't really avoid.

Remember, Obito had 8 or 9 chapters of flashbacks, depending on how you count them. Kishi has been giving pretty long ones lately.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Just two, really. Chapter 620 only had five pages of flashback, so I'm not sure I'd say we've had three chapters in total.
> 
> They still have a lot to cover...
> 
> ...



I concur. PikaCheeka speaks the truth. He is extremely funny as well.


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 4, 2013)

How long will the flashbacks continue? Not that I'm complaining because it's been awesome so far and I'd like to see more but Narutard and Sasugay are looking less and less interesting as this goes on.



PikaCheeka said:


> Just two, really. Chapter 620 only had five pages of flashback, so I'm not sure I'd say we've had three chapters in total.
> 
> They still have a lot to cover...
> 
> ...



So... like Rurouni Kenshin's Tomoe flashback arc?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 4, 2013)

> Top of everyone's wish list,  Hashirama/Madara flashback.
> Kishi finally delivers.
> People still moan.


----------



## Jad (Mar 4, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> > Top of everyone's wish list,  Hashirama/Madara flashback.
> > Kishi finally delivers.
> > People still moan.



Definitely not on the top of my list. Can't fracking wait until these flash backs end, they are just pure shit. Hurry it up Kishi, go back to the real fight, getting tired of Hashirama and Madara skipping rocks and talking about their feelings. Wrap it up in this chapter and send it home.


----------



## auem (Mar 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling that Madara's MS will come from killing a family member or Uchiha friend. They attack Hashirama, he kills blindly, gets the sharingan, realizes who he killed, awakens MS right on top of it, and Hashirama sees it all.
> 
> Cue awkwardness, beginning of power hunger, and beginning of the blame game!
> 
> ...



i can give you a alternative scenario....Madara and Hashi facing each other as 13 years old during clan vs. clan......a teary eyed but dutiful to his clan Madara stab  surprised Hashi....suddenly he sees in horror a wood is coming out of Hashi's chest blocking the sword(remember the scene between Yamoto and Sasuke?)...
Hashi is equally speechless....that's how Mokuton came to effect..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2013)

i predict jumping back on the Madara vs Hashi fight for 2 pages then returning back to the childhood flashbacks.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2013)

[sp=Chapter 623 prediction][/sp]


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 4, 2013)

hope the kid flashbacks end


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 4, 2013)

My guess is that the chapter will cover Madara and Hashirama becoming the leaders of their respective clans and meeting as adults on the battlefield.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe the amount of reunions Madara and Hashirama had in that river eventually reduced due to that they began their own trainings from their respective clans. They drifted apart for some years until they met again as young adults in the battlefield.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2013)

You guys are too tame.

Madara's descent into madness will begin with some bloody death match with his brothers. If Obito and Nagato got an awesome scene where they went mad then Madara should too.


----------



## mogapi (Mar 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> Definitely not on the top of my list. Can't fracking wait until these flash backs end, they are just pure shit. Hurry it up Kishi, go back to the real fight, getting tired of Hashirama and Madara skipping rocks and talking about their feelings. Wrap it up in this chapter and send it home.



A little bit of historical context will give the upcoming reunion between Hashi and Madara far more impact. 

If you're so impatient over it, then I'd suggest taking up another manga in the meantime. Or better yet, focus yourself more on school and/or work.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm guessing the flashback will last maybe 5 or 6 chapters more I'm glad Kishi isn't rushing this part of the story, it's going to make Sasuke's final decision more plausible. 

I like the idea of Madara awakening his sharingan because he wants to protect a loved one. Maybe he gets it after seeing Hashi in trouble, that could be another thing that resonates with Sasuke since in the past he has also unlocked eye powers when his friends have been in danger.


Loll poor Izuna 

 I need to spread before I can rep you again XD

I had a problem with Madara's lack of feet in this edit but you've managed to counter the problem quite nicely


----------



## CA182 (Mar 4, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I'm guessing the flashback will last maybe 5 or 6 chapters more I'm glad Kishi isn't rushing this part of the story, it's going to make Sasuke's final decision more plausible.
> 
> I like the idea of Madara awakening his sharingan because he wants to protect a loved one. Maybe he gets it after seeing Hashi in trouble, that could be another thing that resonates with Sasuke since in the past he has also unlocked eye powers when his friends have been in danger.



I actually like this idea. But I get the odd feeling Madara's sharingan is already awakened.

Which leaves the MS.



AnaBallerina said:


> Loll poor Izuna
> 
> I need to spread before I can rep you again XD
> 
> I had a problem with Madara's lack of feet in this edit *but you've managed to counter the problem quite nicely*



Me Hax skillz on paint to the rescue.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2013)

Roxa5 said:


> Yeah sick VOTE smh get it over with quickly



i disagree i have been waiting for this flash back for a while since we saw a panel of it from obitos story. it could last another 10 chapters and i would not mind even with what is happening with the flashback with in another.


----------



## Talis (Mar 4, 2013)

I predict a dual fight Hashi vs Madara and Izuna vs Tobirama.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> > Top of everyone's wish list,  Hashirama/Madara flashback.
> > Kishi finally delivers.
> > People still moan.



Because it's on your top list and majority top list doesn't mean there isn't a lot of people who could care less.

Only thing worse than complaining, is complaining about the complaints.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 4, 2013)

>People want to skip the best fight in the manga for more Jesus Naruto bullshit

I wish i could hate you all to death


----------



## Annabella (Mar 4, 2013)

I predict that Madara and Hashi will become closer friends, hopefully they'll have further insightful conversations.


CA182 said:


> I actually like this idea. But I get the odd feeling Madara's sharingan is already awakened.
> 
> Which leaves the MS.


Perhaps Madara and Izuna will see their father (scarface) die on the battlefield and this trauma will trigger their MS to activate?  The reason I think there will be more battlefield scenes is that Hashi said the war has reached their lands and then we saw Itama get killed. I feel like there might be more emphasis on the war and they would somehow get more involved. 

Hashi will highlight how bad it was before the village was founded so Sasuke can see that the village was originally supposed to end the bloodshed, not increase it.



> Me Hax skillz on paint to the rescue.


Of course XD

I'm improving, I learned from the best


----------



## Klue (Mar 4, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> My guess is that the chapter will cover Madara and Hashirama becoming the leaders of their respective clans and meeting as adults on the battlefield.



I'll give anything for a return to the parent flashback, even if I have to wait until the final two pages of the chapter.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> Definitely not on the top of my list. Can't fracking wait until these flash backs end, they are just pure shit. Hurry it up Kishi, go back to the real fight, getting tired of Hashirama and Madara skipping rocks and talking about their feelings. Wrap it up in this chapter and send it home.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Because it's on your top list and majority top list doesn't mean there isn't a lot of people who could care less.



There was a poll a few months back for what people look forward to most, Hashy/Madara Flashback more or less topped it from what i remember.


----------



## NW (Mar 4, 2013)

Why don't people seem to like these flashbacks?

They're alot better than Obito's, at least.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2013)

Prediction: enter the epic hotness that is Mito. Her ass casts an unbreakable genjutsu like lust that enslaves all that unwittingly (or otherwise) gaze upon it.   

Hashirama: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Madara: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Mito: 
*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



 suckas


----------



## God Hand (Mar 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why don't people seem to like these flashbacks?
> 
> They're alot better than Obito's, at least.



Five pages of a poorly drawn turd, would be better than Obito's flashbacks.

Anyways, I expect this issue to be flashbacks of small battles between the two when they were younger.


----------



## Frosch (Mar 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why don't people seem to like these flashbacks?
> 
> They're alot better than Obito's, at least.



Well it was at a pretty climatic point, with Hashirama and Tobirama, Madara and Hashirama having the flashiest fight ever, then suddenly bam, a tale of their past as kids.


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 4, 2013)

looks like the big 2 will be flashback ridden this week.....


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why don't people seem to like these flashbacks?
> 
> They're alot better than Obito's, at least.



If kishi made some character talk about the VOTE, I'll be interested in it. However, he made it even better and make the Hokages return and they'll
join the War. Therefore, I'm more interested in them joining the War than 
this Flashback. So, I lost all my interest for this battle because of that.


----------



## jso (Mar 4, 2013)

Geijutsu said:


> Well it was at a pretty climatic point, with Hashirama and Tobirama, Madara and Hashirama having the flashiest fight ever, then suddenly bam, a tale of their past as kids.



It felt to me like that was the climax of their battle lol. It's gonna resume after this flashback series ends with Hashirama and Madara both in base forms, shattered to death and resorting to taijutsu/kenjutsu and we'll see how VOTE ended from Hashirama's POV.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fusion said:


> Why don't people seem to like these flashbacks?
> 
> They're alot better than Obito's, at least.



This. 

Like, at least these flashbacks are interesting.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2013)

I predict further exploration into the Inception no Jutsu... (perhaps into their teens, or the Konoha Treaty)


----------



## mayumi (Mar 4, 2013)

just fast forward the flashbacks, i don't want them to be sitting at the river with rock skipping at the same age in the next chapter as well.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2013)

i don't mind flashbacks as long as they aren't too long. 
but lately it seems like kishi only uses them in long flashback mini arcs.


----------



## Penance (Mar 4, 2013)

Rac said:


> i don't mind flashbacks as long as they aren't too long.
> but lately it seems like kishi only uses them in long flashback mini arcs.



Saves on Gaidens...(For your viewing pleasure)


----------



## Klue (Mar 4, 2013)

mayumi said:


> just fast forward the flashbacks, i don't want them to be sitting at the river with rock skipping at the same age in the next chapter as well.



That won't happen, trust me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 4, 2013)

I predict Hashirama will save Madara (or Madara will save Hashirama).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2013)

Next few chapters:
- More realistic war.
- More character deaths with no hope for RT.
- More character psychosis with no hope for redemption.
- More lead-up to VotE to make the fight more suspenseful.



Majin Lu said:


> I predict Hashirama will save Madara (or Madara will save Hashirama).



I think it will be the latter. If Madara uses Sharingan, he gives himself away. Mokuton isn't a clan jutsu, so Madara might not pick up on anything.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2013)

The friendship was already established. Why do people predict it continuing?  The next time they meet, it will be as enemies who are shocked to see the emblem on each other.  They will quickly make a truce.  


And Kurama says "hi".


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 5, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara encounter one another on the battlefield. Something happens there that separates them, and they become rivals rather than friends. Of course, they yearn for one another, but do not know how to rise above their clan-instilled virtues and fury. 

In this chapter I think we will learn how Madara and Izuna gain their Mangekyo Sharingan, and in the following, how Izuna loses his. 

Other than this, TnJ, sappy flashbacks, and other sentiments regarding the falling out of the two. 

I can't wait for the encounter on the battlefield. Madara and Hashi will obviously be grand, but I'm pumped to see Minato and Obito.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2013)

No Mito love triangles please. That's not gonna do anything good for the plot, and Sasuke would not be happy listening to love tales. Hashi just needs to skip to the part where they form the village and why that's so important.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> No Mito love triangles please. That's not gonna do anything good for the plot, and Sasuke would not be happy listening to love tales. Hashi just needs to skip to the part where they form the village and why that's so important.



Kishi's mainly doing it for us. So we can get a good glimpse of the backstory of these legendary characters.

Fuck Sasuke


----------



## takL (Mar 5, 2013)

well dif see Hikaku uchiha. and madaras family is a safe bet.
maybe like hashiramas father was a dick to his kids, madaras mum was a bitch that made madara misogynic.



balkat said:


> there's no previous from shonen jump?



what ca said. 
na. actually there wasnt.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Mar 5, 2013)

honestly, i think kishi should of just showed us the entire hashi vs. madara battle first, then showed us the flashback on how they met afterwards.

like what was the point in postponing the fight to show us how they met? all he did was tease us and got us all hype for no reason. as of right now i personally dont give a shit about this flashback because im so anxious to see this damn FIGHT!

don't get me wrong the flashback is important but i would be more interested in it if i wasn't so eager to continue reading their fight.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> Kishi's mainly doing it for us. So we can get a good glimpse of the backstory of these legendary characters.
> 
> Fuck Sasuke



But legends can stay as legends and remain even cooler. Look what happened with the legendary Fourth Hokage and Masked Man were revealed 

Only Naruto gets to fuck Sasuke 



takL said:


> well dif see Hikaku uchiha. and madaras family is a safe bet.
> maybe like hashiramas father was a dick to his kids, madaras mum was a bitch that made madara misogynic.
> 
> 
> ...



Was Madara misogynistic? I thought he hated everybody, male and famale


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Next few chapters:
> - More realistic war.
> - More character deaths with no hope for RT.
> - More character psychosis with no hope for redemption.
> ...


Are you talking about the next chapters of the flashback or the main story.

I hope this flashback actually helps Kishi make this war Top Tier in the next chapters. Like Madara resurrecting an army of Uchiha to fight the rest of the shinobi alliance would be awesome. Not only will that bring a sense of danger, they shinobi will be actually fighting against humans not plants who have no feelings.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2013)

Rick Muthafkn Martin said:


> honestly, i think kishi should of just showed us the entire hashi vs. madara battle first, then showed us the flashback on how they met afterwards.
> 
> like what was the point in postponing the fight to show us how they met? all he did was tease us and got us all hype for no reason. as of right now i personally dont give a shit about this flashback because im so anxious to see this damn FIGHT!
> 
> don't get me wrong the flashback is important but i would be more interested in it if i wasn't so eager to continue reading their fight.



I don't think the fight will be concluded with Harashima as the result does not answer Sasuke's questions and ( assuming Harashima didn't spare Madara) Harashima doesn't know what happened. I think the fights conclusion will be handled from Madara's perspective.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think the fight will be concluded with Harashima as the result does not answer Sasuke's questions and ( assuming Harashima didn't spare Madara) Harashima doesn't know what happened. I think the fights conclusion will be handled from Madara's perspective.



That seems likely. Afterall there has to be something left for Madara's undeath-flashback before his inevitable defeat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

@dragon - I was talking about the flashback. Nothing I mentioned will happen in the current war.  



Gunners said:


> I don't think the fight will be concluded with Harashima as the result does not answer Sasuke's questions and ( assuming Harashima didn't spare Madara) Harashima doesn't know what happened. I think the fights conclusion will be handled from Madara's perspective.



Exactly. Madara is the only one who knows what happened immediately after VotE and long after. He's also the only one who knows what happened in between his leaving Konoha and VotE.  Hashirama's story is going to leave some gaps.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Mar 5, 2013)

What else do we need to see in this flashback...

Death of Izuna? (My money is on Tobirama killing Izuna)

Madara getting Senju cells and unlocking Rinnegan?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 5, 2013)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> What else do we need to see in this flashback...
> 
> *Death of Izuna?* (My money is on Tobirama killing Izuna)
> 
> Madara getting Senju cells and unlocking Rinnegan?




Tobirama killing Izuna, with Hashi having done nothing but trying to calm his brother down lulzing and making jokes...

Madara seeing this from a long way

Madara taking Izuna's eyes

End of the FB: back to the Vote

Hashi: Why, Madara, my friend?

Madara: Because...  You let Izuna die!!!



Seems legit.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 5, 2013)

i dont see how kishi can show a flashback with madara family and how they were raised and their father considering this is hirashima telling the backstory.

but w/e i dont write this manga.. i just read it for free...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the first time I do not understand an acronym. But here I go: What's VOTE?


----------



## handsock (Mar 5, 2013)

Izuna probably sacrificed him own eyes for Madara.


----------



## Animaeon (Mar 5, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> This is the first time I do not understand an acronym. But here I go: What's VOTE?



Valley of the End


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

SasukeOfUchiha06 said:


> What else do we need to see in this flashback...
> 
> Death of Izuna? (My money is on Tobirama killing Izuna)
> 
> Madara getting Senju cells and unlocking Rinnegan?



Those are actually two things that would be saved for Madara, most likely, seeing as they are crucial to his character (and not Hashirama's).

But this is a general list. Things in bold are probably Hashirama territory, given the circumstances with Sasuke.



PikaCheeka said:


> *More childhood + realization that they are meant to be enemies
> *Introduction of Izuna
> Mangekyou Sharingan and *Mokuton awakenings *
> *Climb to clan head on Hashirama's part
> ...



All the emotional Madara stuff, Izuna, what he did before VotE and the RS stuff post-VotE (not even mentioned here because Hashirama definitely doesn't know about it), possibly his MS and further clan information. This would all allow Sasuke (and the readers) to put things together piecemeal and finally fully explain Madara only at the end of his time. There's a lot about him we need from his own mouth.



Dark Uchiha said:


> i dont see how kishi can show a flashback with madara family and how they were raised and their father considering this is hirashima telling the backstory.



Madara is very likely getting his own flashback (see above), so there isn't really a need for it here.


----------



## takL (Mar 5, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Was Madara misogynistic? I thought he hated everybody, male and famale



"women are weak. the weak are ugly.  more so if a weak senju"　-madara

doesnt he sound like someone against womanhood?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Madara set his deflectors to vagina.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2013)

We are going to find out that Mikoto is a decedent of hashirama.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2013)

...Just in case the picture earlier on in the thread or the link to my prediction didn't make it clear.

My main prediction is the death of Madara's remaining nameless brother(s) or his parent(s).

And the MS for Izuna and Madara will result from that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2013)

Harashima will teach Sasuke Sage mode and Sasuke gonna use Sage mode to unlock Rinnegan.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 5, 2013)

hashirama's gonna unlock the hidden potential in sasuke, tsunade and juugo using his sage rikudou energy


----------



## puma21 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll be happy if this flashback ends, even if it's the last 2 pages are back to current time. Just get the plot moving.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 5, 2013)

Back to VOtE.

I'd be very surprised if the stone didn't signify that the flashback flashback was concluded.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Back to VOtE.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if the stone didn't signify that the flashback flashback was concluded.



Sasuke asked about shinobi and villages.

Neither has been addressed yet.

This week, we will start getting answers, but this FB isn't ending anytime soon.


----------



## Plague (Mar 5, 2013)

I predict this chapter wraps up the flash back within the flash back (aka: Mady and Hashi as kids) and ends with their fight in the VOTE about to finish. 

Chapter after this one wraps up Hashi's flash back, and we get back to Sasuke stuff.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke asked about shinobi and villages.
> 
> Neither has been addressed yet.
> 
> This week, we will start getting answers, but this FB isn't ending anytime soon.


I think that's what he's saying. Going back to VotE is still in the flashback and Hashirama's storytelling.
The next set of flashbacks will have a different metaphor to build towards.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke asked about shinobi and villages.
> 
> Neither has been addressed yet.
> 
> This week, we will start getting answers, but this FB isn't ending anytime soon.



Can't they be addressed from VOtE?


If not, this isn't going to be another Chibi Hashirama flashback.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Can't they be addressed from VOtE?
> 
> 
> If not, this isn't going to be another Chibi Hashirama flashback.



We're gonna move to the teen madara/hashi era.

Just saying teen madara scares me, Teenage + Madara = many more crazy fans.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Harashima will teach Sasuke Sage mode and Sasuke gonna use Sage mode to unlock Rinnegan.


That's worst case scenario material right there.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 5, 2013)

like last week i dont think anything substantial will happen this chapter


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 5, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Can't they be addressed from VOtE?
> 
> 
> If not, this isn't going to be another Chibi Hashirama flashback.



That would require both Hashirama and Madara to stop fighting and talk, which in this case Kishi already made both of them agree that neither of them can persuade the other.

Also we will need to see the actual events occur that answer the question , not by mention of word.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Can't they be addressed from VOtE?
> 
> 
> If not, this isn't going to be another Chibi Hashirama flashback.



It depends on what age they are when they find out what clans they belong to. They were probably kids, teens at best.

As for things being addressed at VotE...I seriously doubt they're going to pause and chat for two chapters. They already closed in for the final clash when it sent us back in time. 

Much better to see things play out as they really did.



CA182 said:


> We're gonna move to the teen madara/hashi era.
> 
> Just saying teen madara scares me, Teenage + Madara = many more crazy fans.



 I bet he'll be cute.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

I predict we'll jump to Madara and Izuna unlocking the MS and leading the Uchiha, and on the other side, we'll see Hashi and Tobirama leading the senju. 

perhaps, we'll get to see the first time Hashi began using his wood. 

Either way, it'll be good


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Harashima will teach Sasuke Sage mode and Sasuke gonna use Sage mode to unlock Rinnegan.



Forum rages on.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Forum rages on.



Then Kishi makes Naruto evolves further, probably with the other Bijuus' chakra. The forum rages even harder.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Then Kishi makes Naruto evolves further, probably with the other Bijuus' chakra. The forum rages even harder.



Sasuke becomes the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Forum rages on.



Blood rains down from an angry sky, my cock rages on.

But seriously if that happened idk what I'd think.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 5, 2013)

I predict teen madara summons his first meteor.


----------



## Leptirica (Mar 5, 2013)

This week, Hashirama and Madara as teenagers and then as young men meet secretly on their secret place to... talk and plan, while Tobirama disapproves.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke becomes the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.



Jyuubi just wanted a hug but people threw stuff at it.
Naruto commences his TnJ skills. 

Forum is unsure whether to rage or to rage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Harashima will teach Sasuke Sage mode and Sasuke gonna use Sage mode to unlock Rinnegan.



Like thats going to happen. Sasuke will always be like every rival being second best and the real main character becomes strongest.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 5, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Like thats going to happen. Sasuke will always be like every rival being second best and the real main character becomes strongest.



He was stronger for most of part 2 so that goes out of the window.


----------



## BisonLlama (Mar 5, 2013)

Matrix, if Naruto was stronger than Sasuke, he'd have brought him back to Konoha a long time ago.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

I predict that we will see Izuna act the same way Sasuke does, in terms in speech and behaviour. 

As we've seen, Madara acted a lot like Naruto...except he wasn't as obsessed in those days.


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Like thats going to happen. Sasuke will always be like every rival being second best and the real main character becomes strongest.



if kishi goes the pussy route  where both sasuke and naruto fight together  and never fight against each other,  we will  never know 



Klue said:


> Sasuke becomes the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.



go back to the pit you come from you troll


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 5, 2013)

-Dragon- said:


> That would require both Hashirama and Madara to stop fighting and talk, which in this case Kishi already made both of them agree that neither of them can persuade the other.
> 
> Also we will need to see the actual events occur that answer the question , not by mention of word.



They can talk as they fight. That's all people do in Naruto.

My belief that we will see VOtE again doesn't discount that it will probably be peppered with more flashbacks. I suspect as each element is  brought up it will send us back to that instance.


Anyway. We don't need to see them as children anymore.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Jyuubi just wanted a hug but people threw stuff at it.
> Naruto commences his TnJ skills.
> 
> Forum is unsure whether to rage or to rage.



Lol, you've clearly won this round.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Jyuubi just wanted a hug but people threw stuff at it.
> Naruto commences his TnJ skills.
> 
> Forum is unsure whether to rage or to rage.



rage x10000


----------



## Sacrass (Mar 5, 2013)

Flashback ends

Hashirama: "So, young Uchiha, do you understand?"
Sasuke: "Nope. What was the point of all that story, really?"
Hashirama: "... "


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 5, 2013)

I wanna see Madara pwn noobs and fuck bitches.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, Klue 



Sacrass said:


> Flashback ends
> 
> Hashirama: "So, young Uchiha, do you understand?"
> Sasuke: "Nope. What was the point of all that story, really?"
> Hashirama: "... "


Tobirama: "...dumb Uchiha doesn't even listen :sanji"  




starr said:


> rage x10000



Still not as special as Sasuke's rage


----------



## KevKev (Mar 5, 2013)

Either Sasuke's decision, Hokages go to the battlefield, or back to Naruto please


----------



## BisonLlama (Mar 5, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Either Sasuke's decision, Hokages go to the battlefield, or back to Naruto please



Bit early for any of them, Minato hasn't contributed anything yet.


----------



## Talis (Mar 5, 2013)

After Sasuke heard Hashirama's story he will start crying and decides to become the next Hokage.


----------



## Raventhal (Mar 5, 2013)

So will there friendship be Harry meet Sally with meetings over the years or Romeo or Juliet with that forbidden love... I mean friendship?


----------



## rac585 (Mar 5, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Either Sasuke's decision, Hokages go to the battlefield, or back to Naruto please



almost no chance of any of these happening.


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2013)

Two options: Child flashback continues, or we return to VOTE.

Let's hope for the more awesome option.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Let's skip some rocks.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Two options: Child flashback continues, or we return to VOTE.
> 
> Let's hope for the more awesome option.
> 
> ...



We need more action, Kishi


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm predicting for the flashback to skip a bit forward to when Hash and Madara are older but not to the point where they have agreed to create Konoha.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm expecting the chronicles of Shodai and Madara to continue, this time, with flashbacks of their teenage years and their first real battle

Also, I'm hoping for a Sarutobi Sasuke appearance .


----------



## Ninja Genius (Mar 5, 2013)

I think Fatherama is going to beat more kids and possibly wives and women to assert his dominance and head role. 

"THIS WOMAN SPEAKING DOWN TO ME!! LET ME PUNCH HER ACROSS THE FACE!!"

You go Senjus!


----------



## MS81 (Mar 5, 2013)

Chibason said:


> I'm expecting the chronicles of Shodai and Madara to continue, this time, with flashbacks of their teenage years and their first real battle
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for a Sarutobi Sasuke appearance .



I'm also hoping for Sarutobi Sasuke as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2013)

Chibason said:


> I'm expecting the chronicles of Shodai and Madara to continue, this time, with flashbacks of their teenage years and their first real battle
> 
> Also, I'm hoping for a Sarutobi Sasuke appearance .


i really wanna see him too


----------



## KevKev (Mar 5, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> Bit early for any of them, Minato hasn't contributed anything yet.





Rac said:


> almost no chance of any of these happening.



Dammit. 

Madara and Hashirama meet at the river 10 years later and they encounter a red headed lady


----------



## jso (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarutobi Sasuke ftw


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't expect Sarutobi Sasuke to appear before the union of the two clans and the founding of Konoha.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 5, 2013)

We'll probably get the reason why Hashi thinks he can put Sasuke back on track this chapter. I suspect something along the lines of why Mads separated from the Uchiha... that something integral to Obito's spiel to Sasuke is wrong.

Oh and I just noticed the blinditachi emote in the advanced editor. Sweet.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 5, 2013)

Another waiting fest as usual. I hope this would be the last chapter about their flashback when they were kids and resume the VotE battle.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Chibason said:


> I'm expecting the chronicles of Shodai and Madara to continue, this time, with flashbacks of their teenage years and their first real battle
> 
> *Also, I'm hoping for a Sarutobi Sasuke appearance* .



Yes, please. 

But then again he's Hiruzen'd dad right? Hmm, probably shouldn't appear just yet.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Mar 5, 2013)

More backstory on the Senju/Uchiha clan and the whole love and hatred dilemma. 
I don't think this will be for a few more chapters, but I see a humanized Sasuke a**pull in the future.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Madara and Hashirama meet at the river 10 years later and they encounter a red headed lady


It's always a woman. 

Could also be assigned their first job together to protect said redhead.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Mar 5, 2013)

i predict ninjas. ive got a real good feeling about this


----------



## Iruel (Mar 5, 2013)

I wanna see Izuna


----------



## Klue (Mar 5, 2013)

Father said:


> I wanna see Izuna



I want to see all of his siblings.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> i predict ninjas. ive got a real good feeling about this



Ninjas? in this manga? 
What will Kishi think of next?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> I want to see all of his siblings.



So we all want to see corpses.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't want Mito to show up. If Kishi pulls out another love triangle fiasco...I don't even...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope, Mito can stay away. I think we're gonna get the official "I'm a Senju and you're an Uchiha!" revelation this chapter, although, I suspect they already, well, at least suspect it. I'd also like to see some Sasuke reaction faces and Suigetsu quips here and there.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> I don't expect Sarutobi Sasuke to appear before the union of the two clans and the founding of Konoha.



I'm not hoping for that at all


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Mar 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Ninjas? in this manga?
> What will Kishi think of next?



we'll see who laughs last


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> I don't want Mito to show up. If Kishi pulls out another love triangle fiasco...I don't even...



What triangles have been in this manga they've been more like straight lines.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> What triangles have been in this manga they've been more like straight lines.



We really just have a bunch of awkward (angry) third wheels. I hope Madara doesn't become an awkward third wheel.

Edit: Actually, no, let me amend that statement. We just have a mess of unrequited love that makes people do stupid things. I'm over it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope Mito is not involved. Period.

It's not like it would be beneficial to anything whatsoever.


----------



## Magician (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Mito is not involved. Period.
> 
> It's not like it would be beneficial to anything whatsoever.



Same, we all know how Kishi deals with relationships in this series


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2013)

Lettuce pray Mito won't screw dat bromance.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Mito is not involved. Period.
> 
> It's not like it would be beneficial to anything whatsoever.



You wouldn't enjoy seeing Madara get jealous and heartbroken when Mito takes Hashirama away from him?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> We really just have a bunch of awkward (angry) third wheels. I hope Madara doesn't become an awkward third wheel.


If there is one character I can picture not caring for vaginas it'd be Madara.


Unbroken said:


> Lettuce pray Mito won't screw dat bromance.



Doubt it.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Mito is not involved. Period.
> 
> It's not like it would be beneficial to anything whatsoever.



love triangle where mito competing against madara for hashi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope Mito is not involved. Period.
> 
> It's not like it would be beneficial to anything whatsoever.


i think she will because Uzumaki


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

Marsala said:


> You wouldn't enjoy seeing Madara get jealous and heartbroken when Mito takes Hashirama away from him?



Well we all know that happened, anyway. 



In all seriousness, romance would just butcher Madara's character on almost every account, as well as make no sense on any level. 

And I don't see how it would be relevant to Sasuke. The dude only cares about bros and rivals. Love triangle angst would mean nothing to him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 5, 2013)

Madara destroyed the Whirlpool Village because Mito chose Hashirama over him just like everyone else, you heard it here first.


----------



## Mansali (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a feeling this chapter will be awesome. 

Hashirama needs to grow his hair now so Madara can fall for him.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara destroyed the Whirlpool Village because* Hashirama chose Mito* over him just like everyone else, you heard it here first.



Fixed. 


Jeαnne said:


> i think she will because Uzumaki



And probably a powerful one, hence why she'd be involved.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

Hashirama will grow his hair out, indeed!



ShadowReij said:


> Fixed.
> 
> And probably a *powerful *one, hence why *she*'d be involved.



Are we reading the same manga?


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama will grow his hair out, indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Are we reading the same manga?



When it comes to Uzumakis minus Karin, they tend to have some nasty tricks. Ie their sealing techs, and I doubt Mito was one to mess with considering the era we're in. So, yeah, think I'm reading this right.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 5, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> We really just have a bunch of awkward (angry) third wheels. I hope Madara doesn't become an awkward third wheel.
> 
> Edit: Actually, no, let me amend that statement. We just have a mess of unrequited love that makes people do stupid things. I'm over it.



That's the one thing I'll give the Team 10 characters. Despite the fact that their stupid I-S-C combo has been spammed to hell and back in Part 2, as far as they're team dynamics go they're actually probably the most normal/stable we've seen in the manga, with Team Gai coming up a close second. 

Anyway, I don't think Kishi will complicate things with a ham-fisted romance approach. He's on one of his rare writing highs, and it takes a while for him to come back down from those (knock on wood. REALLY HARD).


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Madara destroyed the Whirlpool Village because Mito chose Hashirama over him just like everyone else, you heard it here first.



Ignoring Mito, I would love to see Madara demolish an entire location/mini-village/clan with PS.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 5, 2013)

Last week was child soldiers

This week is gonna be clan rivalry. At the end / towards the end, they figure out they're Senju and Uchiha.

No Mito. She arrived to be Kurama's host. That was after VotE. She has no relevance on the Madara x Hashirama fight. Unless they conviniently met her before on some protection mission -> LOL. *tears of discontent*


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Last week was child soldiers
> 
> This week is gonna be clan rivalry. At the end / towards the end, they figure out they're Senju and Uchiha.
> 
> No Mito. She arrived to be Kurama's host. That was after VotE. She has no relevance on the Madara x Hashirama fight. *Unless they conviniently met her before on some protection mission -> LOL. *tears of discontent**



You know and she kind of helps both sides, Senju and Uchiha, see just how powerful they would be together haha just imagine.....and cue it in 3...2...1.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Last week was child soldiers
> 
> This week is gonna be clan rivalry. At the end / towards the end, they figure out they're Senju and Uchiha.
> 
> No Mito. She arrived to be Kurama's host. That was after VotE. She has no relevance on the Madara x Hashirama fight. Unless they conviniently met her before on some protection mission -> LOL. *tears of discontent*



You really think it will be towards the end?

I'd love it if that's the case because it means a longer flashback, and it was my original prediction, but I feel like it will probably come up sooner. It really is the best way I can think of for the chapter to end at a reasonable pace, though...

Unless we get something crazy like they find out who they are halfway through and at the end, their fathers kill each other. Would spark some real animosity between them as opposed to a generic "We are supposed to hate each other!"


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2013)

mito is bound to appear soon maybe this or the next chapter they had to meet her at some point. because she was not like kushina who was brought to kohona to be the kyuubi jin and madara probably did not get the kyuubi till after he left kohona. about that i would like to see where madara found the kyuubi.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You know and she kind of helps both sides, Senju and Uchiha, see just how powerful they would be together haha just imagine.....and cue it in 3...2...1.



And so a parallel is formed, naruto=mito not hashirama


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

Gabe said:


> mito is bound to appear soon maybe this or the next chapter



Yeah, since as soon Naruto was called Uzumaki Madara made it seem like he did know her. So I doubt she just shows at the end of the VotE. She probably knew both of them for a while. Hashirama due to their distant relations and Madara through Hashirama.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> And probably a powerful one, hence why she'd be involved.


we will also find some reason for nagato 



btw guys, if you want to make time pass, the ninja storm 3 videos are fantastic, i dare to stay that they are (way) better than the anime


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 5, 2013)

mayumi said:


> And so a parallel is formed, naruto=mito not hashirama



In other clans she was known as that bitch that wound up convincing the two most powerful clans to team up. I can only imagine the rage. 



Jeαnne said:


> we will also find some reason for nagato
> 
> 
> 
> btw guys, if you want to make time pass, the ninja storm 3 videos are fantastic, i dare to stay that they are (way) better than the anime



I think that's Madara's story to tell at that point. Seen most of them anyway.


----------



## Deana (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so over this flashback. It would be something I would be anticipating if it wasn't so out-of-place. I wonder if each Hokage will get a bunch of chapters dedicated to their story. 

He should've left this a mystery until after Sasuke helps win the war (for whichever side) and then we learn all this flashback crap from Sasuke and the Kages afterwards. 

You know on the lines of
Naruto and/or Sakura: Why did you help/betray us?
Sasuke: Cue flashbacks.
Hokages 4: Blah, blah, blah.
Sasuke: That's why I decided to troll! 
Ino and/or Sakura: My god, how did you sit through all that without dying of old age or boredom?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Plot hole. Madara shouldn't have known her well in that case. Also, it's virtually impossible for Mito to become the jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi, marry Hashirama, and have a child who then has Tsunade in Hashirama's lifetime. It doesn't fit the timeline. The easiest way to resolve it is if Hashirama and Mito were already married with a child when Hashirama fought Madara and they then had another child after the battle.



Madara lived past VotE. I'm sure he knew what happened around Konoha thereafter. He made it pretty clear that he's a stalker, can see what's going on around him, and was capable of walking aboveground for a while, at least.

And Tsunade is a known timeline failure and always has been one (her very existence implies that Hashirama was around 15+ years after the Founding, which screws up all the other Hokages). Unless Hashirama had a teenage kid at the founding, she doesn't work at all. I would be shocked if Kishi did that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kishi has been stretching shit lately, with CLIFFANGER at the end, so yeah believe it. Remember Obito's flashback? Except for the silent chapter, the other 3 (?) could have been condensed. Instead we had dragging and dragging, just so every end of chapter had something tchan tchan tchan happening.
> 
> I agree it can be personal. I like the theories on Izuna. but perhaps Izuna sacrificed himself because of a feud? Like, Senju were gaining the advantage, parents / brothers were killed by then and the kid gave Madara his eyes because of that.



Obito got like 8-9 chaps. I hope we get even more now. 

I'd prefer Izuna to just be the brother who sacrificed himself to help Madara out, only to have it backfire because when he died, Madara went psycho with guilt.

I think the Senju angst came before that.



Gabe said:


> really so did madara hold the kyuubi somehow after the vote fight until a host was found? seems weird, but in the other hand he may have known her in the past to have called her to come help. and madara knowing about her. who knows that is why i think she may appear because she became the host of the kyuubi and wife of hashirama.



Given the size and power-scale of the attacks Hashirama has been throwing out there, I don't think him subduing (or even knocking out) the Kyuubi for an extended period of time should shock anyone. Madara probably leeched most of his chakra out by the end of the fight anyway.

VotE looks like it ends with the two of them in hand-to-hand combat. That means the Kyuubi was incapacitated in some manner, anyway, and we now know that Mito wasn't there at the time. Obviously, Hashirama did something with it. 

I don't see why Madara knowing of her should surprise anyone. He was walking around long enough to meet Nagato. I can't imagine he didn't do some lurking around Konoha to see what was going on during that time.


----------



## iJutsu (Mar 5, 2013)

The life expectancy was 30 and decreasing. They would've married around 13-16. Just because you think it's wrong, doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## The Prodigy (Mar 6, 2013)

makes sense. people back in the day married very young, in their teenage years


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sure Mito is bound to appear soon, maybe she hashirama and madara will parallel sakura naruto and sasuke.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 6, 2013)

my prediction is we see coming of age of Madara & Hashirama, and the rise of both there respective clans, they'll probably end up meeting again on the battlefield


----------



## sagroth (Mar 6, 2013)

To be honest, I'm a bit more excited about the Bleach chapter this week than Naruto. I have a feeling the former will have a more plot relevant flashback. I don't feel the need to have the Hashirama/Madara relationship explained any further. The friendship with betrayal beats have been hit to death in this manga already.

Now, if we get some info on Izuna, Mito,or more of the VotE fight, that could change things.


----------



## Rinnel (Mar 6, 2013)

From zeromcd (Mangahlepers) Naruto will be absent on issue #16.


----------



## calimike (Mar 6, 2013)

*WSJ #16 (MArch 25th)
Absent: Naruto*

Kishi take break next week


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 6, 2013)

calimike said:


> *WSJ #16 (MArch 25th)
> Absent: Naruto*
> 
> Kishi take break next week


it just means the inner flashbacks will take longer, fuck


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2013)

Madara challenges Hashirama to see who is the best at rock skipping.



calimike said:


> *WSJ #16 (MArch 25th)
> Absent: Naruto*
> 
> Kishi take break next week



Wow it is early. We usually have the break around mid April.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

Hmm...If there is a break next week, that changes things slightly. Won't that mean a bigger cliffhanger?

Either it's an in-depth chapter and they find out they are enemies at the very end, or they find out somewhere in the middle and the animosity begins, but very subtly at first.

At the end of the chapter Madara learns that Hashirama is clan head (I suspect Hashi got to the top first) and we get a dramatic "We are enemies now" flourish.

Then next time, we see Madara starting to spiral down into darkness in an obsessive attempt to stay toe-to-toe with Hashirama. I know Izuna's death made him crack, but he probably had issues showing before that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 6, 2013)

i want more background on the uchiha clan


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i want more background on the uchiha clan



Might not happen here. Some things have to be saved for Madara's story. 

Hashi will just keep telling Sasuke how much the Senju suck.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Might not happen here. Some things have to be saved for Madara's story.
> 
> Hashi will just keep telling Sasuke how much the Senju suck.


WELL SHIT t.t


----------



## Revolution (Mar 6, 2013)

The tailed beasts are coming in to play soon.  Also, I predict this will be part 3 of 4 chapters of flashbacks.

It could be a good thing we are getting a two week break (maybe)


----------



## kanpyo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretty sure March 25th was a typo...there's no double issue and #15 (the one containing the chapter we are to get today) has an official shelf-date of March 11. So if it's absent for #16 (which should therefore be the 3/18 issue), we only go one week without Naruto.
Tl;dr: Calm down, it's one absence not two.


----------



## auem (Mar 6, 2013)

if Naruto is taking a break,then expecting a good cliff-hanger...


----------



## Jad (Mar 6, 2013)

How cool would it be if it cut straight to the War this chapter, and we don't get the ending of the flash back, not until Madara finishes it off at another point. Maybe at his death and there is a twist in the flash back. Wishful thinking I know...

Or after Hashiramaa appears on the battlefield and he yells out at Madara "REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENED" or "WHAT YOU PROMISED ME" or something and the flash back continues.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2013)

A break in the middle of flashback sounds awful.If chapter is like filler then my whining about pacing will start.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 6, 2013)

mostly we will see this flashbacks until may... as we need to see izuna, hashi and madara becoming friends and learning about beign leaders of enemy camps... we need to include mito into it too.... so with the 2week break now we can assume that flashbacks wont end soon....they need to be long in order to make sasuke say "ok ok I get it...I wont destroy konoha...but please enought with the flashbacks"


----------



## Jad (Mar 6, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> A break in the middle of flashback sounds awful.If chapter is like filler then my whining about pacing will start.



I feel like if I don't convince people to like that idea, it won't happen. So just believe it in it or else...


----------



## Not another narutard (Mar 6, 2013)

1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

Hashirama just looked at Madara's genitalia. What the fuck did I just read.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 6, 2013)

*We're in for a long one!*

This backstory is going to last a few weeks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

AND AN EPIC ONE.

I hope it lasts a while yet. This is awesome.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't care. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 6, 2013)

Im sad for both of them...  

Still.... GAAAAAAY!


----------



## RumikoNamikaze (Mar 6, 2013)

I was getting a little bored with the flashback, but this chapter has really intrigued me now! I'm okay with it lasting a few weeks.


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 6, 2013)

If it's like this, continue. The pace is perfect. Enough happens each chapter. It just seems well thought out.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2013)

R00t_Decision said:


> This backstory is going to last a few weeks.


No chapter next week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2013)

If Kabuto can get a long flashback then the founding fathers of Konoha should an even longer one

And it's probably going to be the best FB in the manga so i don't care


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice end to the chapter. Next weeks should be pretty good.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2013)

Brown Dick said:


> The quality of the series has truly improved. I actually look forward to each coming chapter. It is even better than part 1 and part 1 was near flawless.


It's almost like Kishi has rehired one of his old assistants... is what I'm thinking. The chapters are excellently paced.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 6, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Nice end to the chapter. Next weeks should be pretty good.





> Next weeks



Got news for you.


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 6, 2013)

i like it very much,i'm just tired of this super strong mountain level jutsus.
these are real ninjas.


----------



## KentuckyMcPopeyedTacoKing (Mar 6, 2013)

*Oh God, all the feels ~*

Dat training, dat heart to heart on the cliff, dat forced betrayal, dat dual stone toss across the river

Where has Kishi been hiding all this? I can't take it, he needs to cut it out. Makin my eyes get wet  look like a lil bitch in front of my computer


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 6, 2013)

As it should. 

Make it the longest flashback of the manga and I'll be fine.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 6, 2013)

People think this is good pacing?

This chapter could have been half as long and accomplished just as much.

Though it's hard to tell just how fast or slowly things are moving, since we have no real idea of how much history we're going to see covered.


----------



## Koi No Yokan (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay! I hope so, because this flashback is the shit. Best flashback for a long long time, if not best.


----------



## Alaude (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't mind it lasting a faw weeks since it's so enjoyable to read.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2013)

Hopefully it somehow keeps you interested. Easily the best flashback in manga.
Pacing is awful though. I hope Kishi won't rush ending like he did with Obito's


----------



## Brown Dick (Mar 6, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> It's almost like Kishi has rehired one of his old assistants... is what I'm thinking. The chapters are excellently paced.



 I might even add that the series is currently better than the other two.(Bleach and One Piece)
Kishimoto should really keep up the good work. He deserves the break.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 6, 2013)

While I do agree that the flashbacks have been pretty good all around, I'd rather they warp it up with the ending of VOTE in a few chapters and return to the present so Minato can speak and the real action can start.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 6, 2013)

All this does is just make me realize even more how terrible both Naruto and Sasuke have become, and how their friendship makes no sense in any context.


----------



## puma21 (Mar 6, 2013)

Unfortunately.


----------



## Faustus (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I got emotional too, not that I cried, lol But this chapter was strong, sure.


----------



## thinmints (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont know why people are complaining about the flashbacks...i remember when everyone wanted a complete backstory. im finding this more interesting and better written than the current arc.


----------



## Sete (Mar 6, 2013)

So did they kiss already?
Getting real tired of those almost ecchi scenes...
Instead of putting them checking each others dicks, they should have advanced the chapter to the fight.


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing much happened except bromance. Madara and Hashi's friendship will make Naruto and Sasuke's friendship look like nothing. 

I wonder what make Madara changed so much. I don't think losing Izuna start it all, he and Hashi already at each other's throat before Madara gains EMS,yes?

Random thought, I wonder if Tobirama is the one that killed Izuna, that would make Madara hatred toward Senju more reasonable. Tobirama never like the Uchiha anyway.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretty rubbish chapter.


----------



## Sete (Mar 6, 2013)

Lancelot of the Lake said:


> Nothing much happened except bromance. Madara and Hashi's friendship will make Naruto and Sasuke's friendship look like nothing.
> 
> I wonder what make Madara changed so much. I don't think losing Izuna start it all, he and Hashi already at each other's throat before Madara gains EMS,yes?
> 
> Random thought, I wonder if Tobirama is the one that killed Izuna, that would make Madara hatred toward Senju more reasonable. Tobirama never like the Uchiha anyway.



I dont think Izuna will die here.
Well the Uchiha killed is little bro, and he is not as forgiving as is Brother.
Gotta wait till 20 now to see the Senju and Uchiha top dogs fighting.
Was hoping something of that today...


----------



## sagroth (Mar 6, 2013)

thinmints said:


> .i remember when everyone wanted a complete backstory.



I sure as hell didn't


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2013)

Am I the only one getting tired a little bit from this flashback? :/



sasutachi said:


> i like it very much,i'm just tired of this super strong mountain level jutsus.
> these are real ninjas.




Super strong mountain level jutsus?
These are Real ninjas?


You're joking right?


----------



## Shadow Moon (Mar 6, 2013)

Sete said:


> I dont think Izuna will die here.
> Well the Uchiha killed is little bro, and he is not as forgiving as is Brother.
> Gotta wait till 20 now to see the Senju and Uchiha top dogs fighting.
> Was hoping something of that today...



I'm not saying he died there but later when he is older. According to Obito who most likely heard it from Madara himself, Izuna died in the battlefield after giving his eyes to Madara.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 6, 2013)

I think this flashback is awesome and that this chapter was awesome.

I'm really interested in how Izuna fits into the picture.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 6, 2013)

guess i was right in that nothing major happened this chapter

but doesnt that mean we can expect shit to go down next chapter?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2013)

*Redundant chapter is redundant*

"Me & Madz used to talk about peace, village system and shit" 

_Panel of Madara & Hashirama in a heated discussion_

"we trained together" 

_Panel of them climbing the wall._

"then one day"

_2 panels of Hashi's dad setting up the trap._

Thats 1 page.

_2nd page of them meeting, throwing stones, realizing the trap and running away._
_
3rd page Fathers&brothers arriving._

Yes, again 3 chapters of material stretched into an entire chapter.

And a break next week.

Why do you think Kishimoto is slacking so much ?


edit : can mods fix the typo in the title ?


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

there is still time to edit your thread title by yourself


----------



## NW (Mar 6, 2013)

Agreed, there was some unneccesary stuff honestly, but then again it still built up their relationship. If it was all squeezed into one chapter it would be shallow and probably end up like Obito's flashback.

Hopefuly next chapter will start to pick things up, though.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2013)

i can't wait for this shit to be over and for sasuke to ask minato


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> i can't wait for this shit to be over and for sasuke to ask minato



For some hair tips?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, at least Kishi has time to show Madara's and Hashirama's fathers and brothers. With Obito he didn't even care enough to show whether his parents actually existed.
I agree that this flashback is becoming quite stale, but at least it's filled mostly with interesting and exciting stuff(if we don't count pee talk, but lower parts seem to be Kishi's fetish)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> there is still time to edit your thread title by yourself


Thx for the tip. Did so


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2013)

Rios said:


> For some hair tips?



i am interested because minato is naruto's father so we might get some funny dialogue. + it would mean the last one to ask and then we get to see if they fight sasuke  or......... sauske joins them and fights with the alliance


----------



## kluang (Mar 6, 2013)

You know what's worse? Naruto will accomplish it by sheer luck. Even if flawed, Hashirama knew what had to be made and built a system from nothing. Naruto has no plan whatsoever and he's trying to fix something in the system that logically he can't fix, but he'll fix it with plot-induced stupidity from everyone else and by various factors that he has no control over:


----------



## WT (Mar 6, 2013)

OP, I respect you but you do seem to be making the same threads on a weekly basis. Stop the bitchin yo


----------



## Morgan (Mar 6, 2013)

Yah. Their relationship is sweet and all, but if you're going to stall, do it properly.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 6, 2013)

on the bright side, chapter after break is usually boss


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Mar 6, 2013)

*bored*

these last two chapters are boring.


----------



## WT (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread is boring


----------



## Rios (Mar 6, 2013)

Teuchi is boring. What now?


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm with you I really have no hope for this manga the last two chapters have been horrible and now there is a break and after the break more flashbacks ughhhhhhh.


----------



## Jad (Mar 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> i can't wait for this shit to be over and for sasuke to ask minato



I'll only like for that to happen just because I hope to see Gai and his Sensei >_>

With you all the way Grimmjowsensei, getting real tired of these craptacular flash backs.


----------



## WT (Mar 6, 2013)

The only thing that can anger Edo Madara now is probably Sasuke.

That's because their past is very similar therefore anything Sasuke says, Madara will relate to. If Sasuke however chooses a different path to Madara and goes against him, that will no doubt infuriate him.


----------



## Jad (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeap, chapter and the last chapter and the next chapter, all boring...


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a pretty cool story bro.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Mar 6, 2013)

This should have been last weeks chapter. Kishimoto is slowing the momentum down too much.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2013)

i enjoyed the last 2 chapter learning about hashirama and madara and their life that shaped them


----------



## NW (Mar 6, 2013)

3rdgenkage said:


> these last two chapters are boring.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 6, 2013)

I said this was gonna be long.


----------



## Xin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Shiny (Mar 6, 2013)

I didnt even read,its just boring conversations


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> OP, I respect you but you do seem to be making the same threads on a weekly basis. Stop the bitchin yo



Yo I respect you too but stop the bitchin about my bitchin yo 

I can't help it, because we more or less got the same chapter 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

3rdgenkage said:


> these last two chapters are boring.


That's a real shame.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 6, 2013)

First of all, 

On a slightly more serious note, I just realized another deeper level of this whole story. Not being able to trust someone because you can't tell what's in their heart is another way of looking at a thought experiment called "."

Here's one version: You and another person are arrested for committing a crime together. The cops keep you separate from each other, and take you into an interrogation room alone. They tell you your partner has said it was all your idea, that you forced them into it, and that they will get off scot-free while you go to prison? unless you give them information that will implicate your partner. 

What do you do? Who do you trust? The cops, or another known criminal?

From the Wikipedia page:



> The interesting part of this result is that pursuing individual reward logically leads the prisoners to both betray, but they would get a better reward if they both cooperated.



For an organization to overcome this issue they must find a way to create unbreakable bonds of trust and loyalty between members. The mafia does this by keeping membership as closely tied to blood relatives as possible. Al Qaeda uses religious doctrine. The armed forces of countries do this through national pride and team-building while under fire.

And there is hope for people in general to be decent and work towards large peaceful societies. Again from Wikipedia (emphasis added):



> In reality, humans display _a systematic bias towards cooperative behavior_ in this and similar games, much more so than predicted by simple models of "rational" self-interested action.



So it seems evolution has taught us that those who stick together get to go on living together.

Damn, I just learned something life-affirming from the "Naruto" manga.


----------



## takL (Mar 6, 2013)

butsuma senju was expected but tajima uchiha? that sounds even worse than butsuma.

now i expect kojima uchiha or even yamada uchiha to appear.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 6, 2013)

slow paced? yes.

boring? hell no.


----------



## Danzio (Mar 6, 2013)

_What's wrong with you ?_ 

Don't you want to see some epic stone skipping each panel ? The  mere improvement of their hand–eye coordination, timing, and  lenght of  each throw can only be described as thrilling piece of literature.

I mean, how many times did they reach the other side? Hell, Kishi's so nice that if you don't catch the  symbolism and foreshadowing the first time he  will give you plenty more times to get it.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 6, 2013)

I disagree very much with op.Op has a bad taste


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2013)

We are completely fucked brother. 2 shitty chapters and a break. And more shitty chapters to come. Future is dark.


----------



## ImSerious (Mar 6, 2013)

ugh ikr. who cares about this shit.....


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

Boring? 

This flashback is far more interesting than the spat that was going on between Obito and Naruto.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually like the slow pacing for once.It must be because I love Madaras and Hashiramas bromance.

I felt like this when Kushina showed up.I really didn't give a shit about her flashback and her little romance story with Minato.Hashis and Madaras bromance however makes me want to see more of it


----------



## Jagger (Mar 6, 2013)

OMFG, OP. YOU'RE A GENIUS BETWEEN PEOPLE! I mean, your criticism is something I haven't seen in a very long time. You should review movies, heck, you should be hired to review a movie's script to check if something was wrong. Jesus Christ, you're simply amazing, I wouldn't be surprised if in a few years, Obama will call you to give you a medal for being the "most amazing user in NF".


----------



## vagnard (Mar 6, 2013)

Why do you give a shit anyway?. Itachi isn't in the main storyline anymore in any case. 

Are you so eager to see Naruto TNJing Obito with a bible so he can revive Neji or the fugly Juubi's design?.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2013)

Same here. This friendship stuff can be done in one chapter.

It feels like never going to end, not to mention this flashback is INSIDE of another flashback.

Yawn indeed.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2013)

Do any of you really want to see the inevitable Sasuke going good, or more of Naruto and Obito's bitching at each other? I don't think so.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2013)

They will happen one way or another, just kill it with the least pain.

He can make a Gaiden about them after War ends.


----------



## HakuGaara (Mar 6, 2013)

3rdgenkage said:


> these last two chapters are boring.



Posting it on here isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 6, 2013)

No DBZ fights

No Emo Uchihas

No Emo Ninjas

No Itachi/Saske/Nardo/Obito/Kakashi (..................)



I'd say the opposite of the OP. Very entertaining chapter!


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 6, 2013)

boring indeed bcuz there's nothing rly to discuss


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2013)

well I do agree it's slow af, and there were unnecessary shits but not boring. imo.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 6, 2013)

For now I just want the flashback inside the flashback to end, it's so unnecessary and irrelevant.


----------



## warp drive (Mar 6, 2013)

<-- le me in Zero-fucks-giving sage mode about chapter 623 and 622.


----------



## principito (Mar 6, 2013)

Well its seems Kishimoto ran out of ideas and the whole "climbing the wall" thing seems forced. I mean, he wants to show that its a cycle and shit, but he could do that without being so blan obvious. Maybe he thinks the readers are pretty stupid


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

principito said:


> Well its seems Kishimoto ran out of ideas and the whole "climbing the wall" thing seems forced. I mean, he wants to show that its a cycle and shit, but he could do that without being so blan obvious. Maybe he thinks the readers are pretty stupid



Well, he says he writes for 12-13 year olds. It's a pity though that he seems to not realize that those 12-13year olds are growing up with the manga


----------



## sagroth (Mar 6, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Do any of you really want to see the inevitable Sasuke going good, or more of Naruto and Obito's bitching at each other? I don't think so.



As opposed to this? Actually yes. And the arguments for why are simple:

1) with them out of the way we can get to cooler things like maybe Naruto getting the rest of the Kyuubi from Minato or the 4 Hokages kicking ass etc.

2) that bad plot stuff is going to happen anyways. This simply delays the inevitable and adds nothing of value or interest in the process.

So the counter-argument would be:

Would you rather endless chapters of Kabuto flashbacks so we never get back to the plot ever?

I don't think so.


----------



## takL (Mar 6, 2013)

i fail to see anything forced about the freidnship between lil madara and lil hashi. the 2 kids wanted to change the fuckedup niija world and came to the sai no kawara(the bank of sai=infant's limbo/futile effort) and instead of piling up the stones in vain as kids were supposed to do at there they threw them to get to the other side(the better future). and they hanged together talked and played a lot and got to know each other well naturally. unlike obito and kakashi or sasuke and naruto.

and i still think tajima is a moman.


----------



## Rai (Mar 6, 2013)

Boring chapter


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 6, 2013)

Despite the Madara-Hashirama and Sasuke-Naruto parallels... isn't it odd how the kid versions of Tobirama and Izuna look very similar to the kid versions of Naruto and Sasuke?


----------



## Turrin (Mar 6, 2013)

My Review of Naruto Chapter 623:

[YOUTUBE]733O0HPs3OI[/YOUTUBE]

Will Izuna show off some cool new Jutsu? How powerful are Madara & Hashi's dads?


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 6, 2013)

Dat Uchiha Izuna.


----------



## takL (Mar 7, 2013)

a bit from ohanas script. ill add mor.

tajimama: looks like great minds think alike, huh?…butsuma senju 
Izuna: and Tobirama, _I think_.
madaliet:! 
butsuma: …so it seems, tajima uchiha
Tobirama: and Izuna, _you must be_.
hasho: !


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2013)

takL said:


> a bit from ohanas script. ill add mor.
> 
> tajimama: looks like great minds think alike, huh??butsuma senju
> Izuna: and Tobirama, _I think_.
> ...



going by it,it seems both Izuna and Tobirama had intel about each other,but meeting for the first time...completely different from MS version....
takL,it is high time you create your own tran thread.....


----------



## Bumi (Mar 7, 2013)

takL said:


> a bit from ohanas script. ill add mor.
> 
> tajimama: looks like great minds think alike, huh??butsuma senju
> Izuna: and Tobirama, _I think_.
> ...



Ha ha! Going by this translation I might be right! Tobirama and Izuna simply had intel on each other. They hadn't met yet. I didn't think it made sense that they would know each other so well and yet Madara and Hashirama had never heard about each other.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 7, 2013)

Izuna looks like Sasuke. When I saw him I thought Sasuke traveled back in time.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 7, 2013)

That has to be the dumbest filler I have seen in a long time. It makes no sense to canon either. Transfered to hell, increased power, they have been planning this for a long time? All edo's are always surprised to be raised............and as if Kabuto gives an rats ass about this lower tier battle.


----------



## Cloudane (Mar 8, 2013)

Simultaneously exciting (the founding of Konoha, man!) and depressing 
How awful that good friends ended up the way they did.  Makes you appreciate the idea of Naruto and Sasuke finally working out their differences.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Mar 8, 2013)

This chapter is a waste. At this rate the author will run out of ink before he can finish the series.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2013)

I've never had a problem with flashbacks as long as they are done well (I still twitch at the Konan chapter about frog costumes and the middle part of Obito's, but overall they have been good), and this one has been going well so far. 

I don't see why everyone is always so eager to go back to the present time just to see more explosions and action. Kishi is pretty much incapable of giving anyone character development in real time; it can only be done with flashbacks. I even thought Kabuto's flashback was better than the crap fight it was in, and I am a diehard Sasuke & Itachi fan.

Character development >>>>>>>>> fights and shitty speeches about nothing. Kishi has obviously spent a lot of time working on this; it's more detailed and nuanced than 90% of the manga, so you might as well just enjoy it while you can before we go back to a time where the only character development comes via TnJ. 



R00t_Decision said:


> That has to be the dumbest filler I have seen in a long time. *It makes no sense to canon either.* Transfered to hell, increased power, they have been planning this for a long time? All edo's are always surprised to be raised............and as if Kabuto gives an rats ass about this lower tier battle.



Why    not?

Are you referring to the FB or the Edo thing as a whole?


----------

